# Electronic ignition



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it bad? Can it be replaced with a non electronic ignition? Is there such a thing? I'm not mechanically inclined so I don't know. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Can it be replaced with a non electronic ignition?"

Basically, no.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Some of the cars/trucks built in the transitional period to the electronic ignition systems (70s-80s) can be converted back. But you'd be much better off just getting a diesel or multifuel engine.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

It'll depend on what model/year/type vehicle you have. It'd be relatively easy on our Dodge one-ton pickup or our U-Haul camper. Just replace the distributer with a point type unit, re-route some wires and in one case a ballast resister, re-time the ignition, change the spark plug gap and go.

The easiest way to tell is if your vehicle uses a non-electronic carburetor. If it does then it's probably not going to be too difficult with a minimal skill level. If you have a electronic controlled carburetor it probably can still be done but performance will suffer somewhat.

Just remember that point type ignition systems need maintenance (points and spark plugs changed) more often than electronic ignition systems so stock up some parts.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

virtualy any thing built in north america since about 1975 had some sort of transistoized ignition. I may be more suseptable to EMP and maybe cme.
as MMM pointed out most carburated engines can be cavemanned back to points(point ignition is HIGH maintainance, less fuel efficient and harder to start) A diesel might be ok if it is fully mechanicaly controled and a multifuel engine is a multi oil engine and not as majic as the romancers would have you believe . diesels and multi fuels will have electronic charging systems.
if you have a specific vehicle in mind the info gets easier. Personally grounding the body and chassis to the road (dragging a short length of chain)is a better alternative for most people. the other option would be to have all of the components outside of the distributor for easier replacement.
the bigger concern is probably EFI


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok that answers that question and a few others I had. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Catsraven, what exact vehicle were you thinking about? I'll give you some "vehicle specific" pointers


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Im thinking about buying a 1971 ford F250. Heres a pic


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That truck is REALLY nice! 
Personally, I would swap in a 300 six-cylinder, because just looking at that thing I guarantee it isn't getting any more than 10-11 MPG.

'71 would still be points if original... however, if it has an electronic distributor, never fear! 
There is a super-cheap and super-simple fix you can toss in the glovebox if the Ford DuraSpark box ever dies.

http://www.carbdford.com/tech/HEI/hei.htm


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, I have to be quite honest. 
If it were me buying the truck, I would swap in an older mechanical-pump Cummins 4BT-3.9 or 6BT-5.9 diesel engine. 

My '79 F250 is similar to that (not crew cab) and I get 25 MPG.


----------

